# Guitare Epiphone ES-175/vs



## Frenchy99

Is this a good price ?

Guitare Epiphone ES-175/vs | Guitars | Laval / North Shore | Kijiji 

$200 Caisse included


----------



## Chito

That should be a good deal. That won't last long at that price.


----------



## BlueRocker

I'd grab it at that price.


----------



## tomee2

Frenchy99 said:


> Is this a good price ?
> 
> Guitare Epiphone ES-175/vs | Guitars | Laval / North Shore | Kijiji
> 
> $200 Caisse included
> View attachment 352965


Yes!
I will double your money if you dont like it.


----------



## Chito

Actually I'm now curious as to why it's only $200 LOL The case alone you can sell for $100.


----------



## tomee2

Chito said:


> Actually I'm now curious as to why it's only $200 LOL The case alone you can sell for $100.


I know! Do you find a broken headstock when you get there? Or it has a huge crack in it?
Or is it a fake Epiphone, which apparently do exist.
I'd buy it anyway..


----------



## Frenchy99

Well, thought about it for 5 minutes after posting this and went and got it...

I dont know anything about recent Epiphone guitars but the thing came with a nice case. Guitar is brand new, I would even go as never played.

I dont get the pricing, do fake exist of these ?


----------



## Chito

Congrats! That one heck of a deal. As for being fake, anything that you notice?


----------



## Frenchy99

Chito said:


> As for being fake, anything that you notice?


Not that I notice! Has a bunch of stickers on the back of the headstock. Seems legit!


----------



## tomee2

Frenchy99 said:


> Not that I notice! Has a bunch of stickers on the back of the headstock. Seems legit!


Good for you!
You just don't know... maybe it was a gift that someone has no use for? Maybe they see made in China and conclude, incorrectly, it's worth $200?


----------



## Frenchy99

tomee2 said:


> Good for you!
> You just don't know... maybe it was a gift that someone has no use for? Maybe they see made in China and conclude, incorrectly, it's worth $200?


That makes sense, the gift part...


----------



## Frenchy99




----------



## tomee2

The sticker even says "QC OK" so it's perfect for you!


----------



## Frenchy99

tomee2 said:


> The sticker even says "QC OK" so it's perfect for you!


Its a Quebec approved model !!!  

Production year: *April 2011 (serial: 03137)*

Made by Samick, Indonesia


----------



## vadsy

Chito said:


> Actually I'm now curious as to why it's only $200 LOL The case alone you can sell for $100.


this why



Frenchy99 said:


> Made by Samick, Indonesia


----------



## Chito

That's still an excellent deal.


----------



## Frenchy99

vadsy said:


> this why


I`ll buy them at this price no problem...


----------



## vadsy

Frenchy99 said:


> I`ll buy them at this price no problem...


of course! not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## WannabeGood

Too good of a deal for $200.00 with hardshell case. I'd be inclined to check with your local police service to find out if it has been reported as stolen.

Regards,


----------



## Frenchy99

WannabeGood said:


> Too good of a deal for $200.00 with hardshell case. I'd be inclined to check with your local police service to find out if it has been reported as stolen.
> 
> Regards,


I went to his house too pick it up !


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Congrats! Superb deal!


----------



## SWLABR

I'll give you $225 for it Frenchy, and... what the hell, I'll even pick up the shipping.


----------



## tomee2

SWLABR said:


> I'll give you $225 for it Frenchy, and... what the hell, I'll even pick up the shipping.


I already offered twice what he paid for it! Haha.. incredible bargain for sure. 

Maybe rent was due?


----------



## SWLABR

tomee2 said:


> I already offered twice what he paid for it! Haha.. incredible bargain for sure.
> 
> Maybe rent was due?


Ya, I saw your post, was hoping Frenchy did not, and only saw the latest posts... I have never been blamed for "not trying".


----------



## Frenchy99

SWLABR said:


> Ya, I saw your post, was hoping Frenchy did not, and only saw the latest posts... I have never been blamed for "not trying".


lol...

Spent all night trying to figure out why such a good deal ! 

Hell, I didn't even try to negotiate on the asking price !


----------



## SWLABR

Frenchy99 said:


> lol...
> 
> Spent all night trying to figure out why such a good deal !
> 
> Hell, I didn't even try to negotiate on the asking price !


It was a great score. I doubt any of us would have passed on that one.


----------

